# Brake pedal assembly and glove box door question...



## JeepScrambler (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if an automatic brake pedal assembly from a '68 GTO will fit a '69 GTO? I have also found one from a '70 Chevelle. What year of A-body cars used the same brake pedal assembly? 

Also, where can I find a new glove box door for a '69 GTO? Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Any 68-72 A body pedal assembly should be the same.

I don't think you will find a "new" door. Watch the ads on here and other forums and of course ebay.


----------



## JeepScrambler (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I have been watching ebay as well as the ads here for a glove box door but haven't had much luck. I know I can paint one to match my red interior but I'm really holding out to just find a red or possibly a black one. Is the plastic hinge that attaches the glove box a fairly common piece to break from wear and use?


----------



## Scottyg (Jun 3, 2009)

*Glove box door*

That live hinge often breaks on the '69, and it's unique to that year (as you know), so they go for a premium on Ebay. Mine broke, and I bought a piano hinge to rivet on in place of the live hinge, but I've been discouraged by others from riveting through to the exterior. I don't think the rivets will show on the lower surface of the door, but they think a piece of flexible plastic can be epoxied in place of the broken hinge. We'll see. Meanwhile, the lone '69 glove box door (used, green) on Ebay right now is $113.

Good luck. Let us know what you do.


----------

